# Grocery Store Drainage



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Local grocery store phones me up. Says they hear water running under their suspended slab floor. I go take a look.....
Little bit of a prob if say.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

TraTech said:


> Local grocery store phones me up. Says they hear water running under their suspended slab floor. I go take a look.....
> Little bit of a prob if say.


That is 4" cast pipe


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"Uh-oh, hot dog!"


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

TraTech said:


> Local grocery store phones me up. Says they hear water running under their suspended slab floor. I go take a look.....
> Little bit of a prob if say.


your in the money , your in the money.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Found the reason the hangers failed,
So wet......so many spiders


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

those are some really chintzy looking hangers!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's ugly. I wonder if they could make those hangers any cheaper ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you have the room, I'd get approval from customer first, then replace all those garbage clamps with beam clamps like this:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Spiders huh? I'm out!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Duct tape would hold better and longer then those hanger clamps.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

TraTech said:


> Found the reason the hangers failed,
> So wet......so many spiders


I don't think I've seen a cheaper looking beam clamp like that before , except the ones sparky uses to clip his tube on to the side of the beam .


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

They are called caddy clips 
Work great if it's a dry environment.
This however was not. You can see the condensation on the roof dripping like rain from the coolers above.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Entire store has its piping hung with these in the crawl space.
Waiting for approval from the grocery chains head office to replace the lot with beam clamps and repair and all damaged and clogged pipe I was called in to find out what was leaking. Upon inspection there is much, much more than the pictures show.
$$$$$


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Those clamps probably came from Lowes lol.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Duct tape would hold better and longer then those hanger clamps.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Naw, needs something stronger, I was going to suggest zip ties.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TraTech said:


> They are called caddy clips
> Work great if it's a dry environment.
> This however was not. *You can see the condensation on the roof dripping like rain from the coolers above.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah those are Caddy clips (brand name) they are a light duty electrical clip- good for cable trays and conduits etc but not CI sewer pipe, betcha its nice and sloppy down there, with lotsa little flies and other crawlies! Use some water resistant Tyvek coveralls!


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

PVC could be used, system 15
However it's a confined space down there with no ventilation. To use the glues and primers for PVC would requires ventilation. 
The store won't pay for it and want the pipes changed out with new cast where ever possible.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

TraTech said:


> Entire store has its piping hung with these in the crawl space.
> Waiting for approval from the grocery chains head office to replace the lot with beam clamps and repair and all damaged and clogged pipe I was called in to find out what was leaking. Upon inspection there is much, much more than the pictures show.
> $$$$$


That's a grocery store for ya , I know them very well. Just money waiting to be collected . :yes:


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

More Photos of cheap hanger clips


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

TraTech said:


> More Photos of cheap hanger clips


Built to last I tell ya


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

TraTech said:


> Built to last I tell ya


They did. They lasted right through the 1 year warranty.:laughing:


----------

